# QUESTION -- Any difference between "On Line Journals" and "Competition Journals"



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 9, 2003)

*QUESTION -- Any difference between "On Line Journals" and "Competition Journals"*

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I'm new here.  What is the distinction between the on-line journal thread and the competition on-line journal thread?   

Is the competition thread for people who are competing in BB contests, while the other thread is for non-competitors who just want to get in shape?  Or is something else involved?

Incidentally -- really like this website.  Like I say, I'm new here but really appreciate all the support I've gotten already.  People here seem to be real positive, and that's good.  Thanks. . .


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2003)

the comp journals are for those who were interested in competing against one another to see who by some date could have the biggest change - be it less bf, more muscle, both.  The other journals are for the rest of the folks who would like to have input on their daily eating/lifting routines.  You can't start with a comp journal as most are 3 months in, but feel free to start a regular journal if you're looking for advice or just want a place to keep your diet/lifting info.


----------



## 15-Inch-Biceps (Dec 10, 2003)

Natural Tan, thanks very much for the info.  Appreciate it!


----------

